# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Google play spo me ban ne Android tablet pc

## rmaxhuni

Si muna me marr naj market place tjeter per android 4.0 se seshte ka me ban po thot fatkeqesisht google play eshte ndalur edhe kur po du me shkarku diqka po me thot kjo nuk  eshte e dispponushme per vendin tuaj si me ja ba ?

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Ca lidhje ka kjo me mac?

----------


## dardani8

> Si muna me marr naj market place tjeter per android 4.0 se seshte ka me ban po thot fatkeqesisht google play eshte ndalur edhe kur po du me shkarku diqka po me thot kjo nuk  eshte e dispponushme per vendin tuaj si me ja ba ?


Siq  e ka cek ky Postuesi me  posht nese je lajmru ne googel me albani apo naj shtet tjeter  ateher  google ne  disa  vende nuk bane, mundesi eshte  lajmrohu ne google me nje adres nag nje vend europian e me  pastaj besoj se bene.

Nese  as kjo ste kryen pune atehere ndiqe  hapin si me poshte:

Bane Telefonin Reset dhe masanedej provoje edhe nihere, nese nuk te ban prap deinstaloje  google play dhe me pastaj instaloje perseri

----------


## strange

Ka disa programe qe nuk bejne ne shtetin ku jeton. Kerko programin e njejt ne kompjuter (por jo ne google pay se sdo te beje prape) nga ndonje faqe tjeter, shkarkoje pastaj fute ne tablet me kabell dhe instaloje, kjo duhet te funksionoje.

----------

